# Pics and videos



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Question to the ladies. Do u allow your husbands to take naked pics of you? How about sexual ones? My wife has allowed me to take pics and videos of us in the act a few times but usually only for my bday or after she's been drinking a little bit. These are so hot and I wonder why more women don't trust their husbands and let them do this, I like porn but honestly I have pleasures myself many time to her in the video which she appreciates that I would still do it to her even if she's not there. Is the concern that the husband will show his friends? I doubt most men would do that and there might even be a few women who would be turned on if he did. Just looking for a female perspective on this. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We do pics and vids. Always have since we've lived together. 95 I think. 

We don't do so much lately. The last time was during steak and bj month.


----------



## aussiechick (Jul 1, 2012)

Self consciousness is a major factor I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love it, although we haven't in a longtime. But I was eternally grateful for when we did.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> We do pics and vids. Always have since we've lived together. 95 I think.
> 
> We don't do so much lately. The last time was during steak and bj month.


What in the world is steak and BJ month and where do I sign up for it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's mostly self-consiousness, if you are taking too long to take a pic, we start to over think about our poses, look on face, etc.

I let my bf takes pics/videos a couple time in the past, some were good quality others were cell phone quality. He watched one or two of the video a couple times and he made a picture compilation video of his favs, which he masturbated to a couple times. We had a lot of different variety in the videos, however he only got use of it for lil bit, now all he watches is just porn (granted his comp was wiped clean cause of virus so he doens't have the pics on there anymore, but there are still on my computer).

However due to some new things we started doing (like letting him cum on face/mouth) we are doing new videos/pics today and tomm. Tonight it will be cumming, etc. Tomorrow it will be anal, etc. 
I have picked some sexy lingerie to wear and such, hopefully he will get more use of these videos/pics since it will have his favorite things on it 

If he used my pics and videos instead of porn, he could take pics/videos all he wants and of whatever he wants. Unfortunately our camera/video camera was stolen so he wouldn't been able to take them if he wanted. I am borrowing someone camera for our tonight/tomorrow fun. I hope he gets more use of these video/pics instead of porn, I sure do hope...and dream...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

jealoushubby said:


> What in the world is steak and BJ month and where do I sign up for it!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



one of those jokes that started here on tam...it is one month after valentines day...feb. 14, hense march 14...

since the husbands go all our on val day, one month later, we [the wives] do something special for them...

and whats the 2 things a guy wants...steak and a blow job...

my husband and i just ended up having fun, and it extended the whole month....but in theory its just the one day...we got carried away.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I am most definitely self conscious about how I look. My hubby is as well. However, we have done pics and videos of each other a few times. I figure "why not?" He sees me naked anyway. How is it different if he has a picture of me naked, that he can look at anytime he wants? We don't share with friends, obviously, so why would it be a problem? 

Also, we have each taken pics of ourselves and sent them to each other... just to see if it gets us in the mood. Most of the time, it has worked.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> We do pics and vids. Always have since we've lived together. 95 I think.
> 
> We don't do so much lately. The last time was during steak and bj month.


Month? I thought it was just a day!


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

On the question, we've done some and it's very helpful when she needs time off. We don't have great lighting in our current house, and if we're doing it after dark then the video comes out too dark...

The one problem we've had, we've had our kids almost stumble across them on our computer!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I have in the past but something REALLY REALLY embarrassing happened that to this day when I think about it I want to crawl under my bed and hide!


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> We do pics and vids. Always have since we've lived together. *95 I think*.
> 
> We don't do so much lately. The last time was during steak and bj month.


That's quite a few vids.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Did my post come across as scatter brained???

Sorry. Husband was distracting me with fail mems. 

Our last pic and vid was during the month of march for steak and bj day. We got carried away and it lasted the whole month. 

We have always done pics since we moved in together back in 1995. And continue still.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

We take tons of pics. Alone and together. When alone, we text the pics to each other. 

We were actually talking abbot this today, and I'd be down for video if we had any equiptment besides iPhones. :lol:


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

As You Wish said:


> We take tons of pics. Alone and together. When alone, we text the pics to each other.
> 
> We were actually talking abbot this today, and I'd be down for video if we had any equiptment besides iPhones. :lol:


Think they have mini tripods for it.


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

WillK said:


> On the question, we've done some and it's very helpful when she needs time off. We don't have great lighting in our current house, and if we're doing it after dark then the video comes out too dark...
> 
> The one problem we've had, we've had our kids almost stumble across them on our computer!


Ours are securely stored on an SD card in one of our safes. She doesn't really pay attention to the logistics of it. But as a rule I don't ever leave them on one of our computers or other devices. Partly because we are an all Mac household and the computers and network drives can be accessed by any computer and our family and friends like to play with our computers and iPads because they think they are cool ( which they fricking are). That way once they are done being used they essentially disappear.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

my wallpaper on my cell phone is a picture of my wifes breasts,get some funny looks sometimes when someone else need to use my phone though.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

We did a couple videos, but never watched them. Maybe a few pics. I'm super paranoid about my pics being on a phone and it getting stolen and the pics getting out. I would so lose my job/career. And I have had my phone stolen at work before. :-/


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> Question to the ladies. Do u allow your husbands to take naked pics of you? How about sexual ones? My wife has allowed me to take pics and videos of us in the act a few times but usually only for my bday or after she's been drinking a little bit. These are so hot and I wonder why more women don't trust their husbands and let them do this, I like porn but honestly I have pleasures myself many time to her in the video which she appreciates that I would still do it to her even if she's not there. Is the concern that the husband will show his friends? I doubt most men would do that and there might even be a few women who would be turned on if he did. Just looking for a female perspective on this. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I always think of the danger that these kinds of things get out onto the Internet for other people to see.

JR


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

J.R.Jefferis said:


> I always think of the danger that these kinds of things get out onto the Internet for other people to see.
> 
> JR


While, yes, I would agree there is that risk... I also have no problem doing this for my HUSBAND, and vice versa. I love how he looks, both clothed and unclothed. I can't get enough pictures of him, no matter what.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> While, yes, I would agree there is that risk... I also have no problem doing this for my HUSBAND, and vice versa. I love how he looks, both clothed and unclothed. I can't get enough pictures of him, no matter what.


AH... I caught you... It's not that your hubby doesn't look at porn, it's just that he likes a very particular model


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

costa200 said:


> AH... I caught you... It's not that your hubby doesn't look at porn, it's just that he likes a very particular model


Touche 
Yea, I had that particular discussion with another poster on here... essentially, what makes porn, well... porn? LOL
Hmmm...one sec....


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

My stbxw used to take pictures of her driving topless or out on our deck while I am at work. She was NOTORIOUS for sending me a pic every 30 minutes of her naked in a different place when I had to work on week-ends... I'd get home rock hard and she'd be waiting... sometimes she would even come to work and tease me...

We did a few videos and had a good time doing it. I deleted all of them when she left.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

67flh said:


> my wallpaper on my cell phone is a picture of my wifes breasts,get some funny looks sometimes when someone else need to use my phone though.


That's hilarious, if maybe a bit tacky! Lol. Does she mind? Are he breasts naked or just in a bra or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Pictures yes but they are always tasteful, unless I am in a naughty mood and send him one... lol. No videos though... and he hasn't asked... although I think he said a time or too we could make a good porno...but I always took it as joke... he never pushed the issue.... now I wonder if that is fantasy and will have to find out.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Pictures yes but they are always tasteful, unless I am in a naughty mood and send him one... lol. No videos though... and he hasn't asked... although I think he said a time or too we could make a good porno...but I always took it as joke...* he never pushed the issue.... now I wonder if that is fantasy and will have to find out.*


It's a fantasy.lol.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

No, we never have. Talked about it, but I'm not all that keen. I'm considering sending him some pics in the week running up to his birthday though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

I think its pretty safe to say that its EVERY MAN'S FANTASY to take sexual pics and videos of his wife. It's that whole "lady in the street but a freak in the bed" saying. Our wives become our personal "porn stars" for that time which is very hot that they trust us enough to let loose a little bit and indulge our fantasy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I have lots of pics and a video of H -- hot!

He has some pics of me, but probably not as many as he'd like.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> I think its pretty safe to say that its EVERY MAN'S FANTASY to take sexual pics and videos of his wife. It's that whole "lady in the street but a freak in the bed" saying. Our wives become our personal "porn stars" for that time which is very hot that they trust us enough to let loose a little bit and indulge our fantasy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We personally don't do pics or vids, and it's a mutual choice - just one of our joint boundaries...mostly it's due to the fact that there's no guarantee that those things would stay private - not that either one of us would ever share them, but that if something happened to one or the other of us, it's just something really intensely personal and private that we don't want to be shared with anyone, even by accident.

For us, in the moment and flesh to flesh, is what's hot.

To each their own! 

Best wishes.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I might agree to this if the evidence was secured very carefully. However, hubby is more vanilla and very private. The thought alone of someone finding them would scare the living crap out of him. he could "never relax knowing that stuff was around for others to find."


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband and I have done pics and videos too. I have more lingerie than street clothes now. We had a lot of fun. I've also been bored at home alone and sent him naked pics to his phone...(of course i sent him a warning so he wouldn't open in front of others)!..guranteed to have sex that night...just one more way to spice up your love life...flirty texts during the day are great too to build excitement and anticipation for the evening.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

J.R.Jefferis said:


> I always think of the danger that these kinds of things get out onto the Internet for other people to see.
> 
> JR


The sea of home made porn on the net is now so vast that the chances of someone you know seeing it is small.


----------

